# UEFI Bios installation

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich moechte ganz gerne das EFI Bios System benutzen.

Habe die Festplatte nach Installationsanleitung vorbereitet.

Das ganze wurde mit "parted" durchgefuehrt und sieht jetzt so aus:

Partition Table: gpt

Disk Flags: 

Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name           Flags

 1      1049kB  3146kB  2097kB  fat32           grub           bios_grub

 2      3146kB  137MB   134MB   ext2            boot           boot

 3      137MB   4438MB  4300MB  linux-swap(v1)  swap

 4      4438MB  50.6GB  46.1GB  ext4            rootfs

Auf Festplatte 2 liegt der Kernel.

Auf Festplatte 1 was da liegen muss weiss ich nicht.

Frage sind die Platten fuer UEFI richtig eingestellt, Flags richtig gesetzt?

Sind die richtig formatiert?

Warum findet mein BIOS den UEFI Bootsektor nicht. Ich kann das elf File nicht auswaehlen, fuer das BIOS ist die Platte so nicht bootbar.

Muss die Boot Partition auch vfat formatiert werden?

Beim Ausfuehren von grub2 bekomme ich diese Meldung:

grub2-install /dev/sda --target=x86_64-efi 

Installing for x86_64-efi platform.

efibootmgr: EFI variables are not supported on this system.

efibootmgr: EFI variables are not supported on this system.

Installation finished. No error reported.

Gruss JoergLast edited by JoHo42 on Fri Dec 18, 2015 4:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Nein, die Partitionierung ist falsch.

Du benötigst eine ESP, EFI System Partition.

Ich würde folgendes tun.

1. Lösche Partition 1&2

2. Lege eine Partition dort an, die ESP id sollte dir fdisk in der liste anzeigen (parted nutze ich nicht)

3. Formatiere diese mit FAT32

4. Nutze diese gleichzeitig als /boot

Als Bootmanager würde ich refind empfehlen, zur Installation das Ding mergen und die enthaltene "install.sh" aufrufen. Danach musst nur noch die mit efistub versehenen Kernel Images nach /boot legen und ggf. ein config File für die Bootoptionen.

Bye

Py

----------

## JoHo42

Warum muss ich den nach Anleitung zwei unterschiedliche Platten anlegen.

Warum steht bei der grub2 Anleitung das die zweite Platte eingehangen werden muss?

Also mit den Gentoo Anleitungen bin ich noch nie klar gekommen.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## py-ro

Platten anlegen? Weil das eine für alle passende Anleitung ist.

Für boot von GPT mit BIOS brauchst eine bios_grub Partition (1M genügt), für EFI eine ESP (nehm meist 200M).

Dann wollen einige /boot und ESP getrennt halten, daher ESP + /boot, was aber IMHO und derer vieler anderer Überflüssig ist. Kann man aber natürlich machen, dann mountet man die ESP unter /boot/efi.

Bye

Py

----------

## JoHo42

Hi py-ro,

muss die Boot Partition auch vfat formatiert werden?

Welche Platte muss das Bios finden? Die EFI oder die Boot Platte mit dem Kernel?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## py-ro

Die EFI Platte, aber wie ich geschrieben habe, ich bevorzuge es die ESP als /boot zu verwenden.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

danke fuer die Hilfe. Das System bootet jetzt. Ich musste nur /boot auch als vfat 32 formatieren.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## tazinblack

Sorry, ist OT aber ich finde ja seit dem ganzen UEFI Mist ist alles deutlich blöder geworden. 

Ich hab hier auf dem Notebook noch ein Windoof parallel welches ich alle viertel Jahr mal brauche.

Den Kernel boote ich direkt von UEFI. 

Jedes Mal wenn Windows oben war hat es die Bootreihenfolge zu seinen Gunsten verbogen.

Außerdem zeigt mir gentoo regelmäßig beim booten, dass die EFI VFAT nicht sauber sei.

Beim reparieren bereinigt er dann immer irgend was aber es tut nach wie vor alles.

Ich glaube inzwischen bei der nächsten Installation geht es wieder back to the roots: grub drauf und gut.

Wobei bei grub ja auch nur noch der Name geblieben ist. Vielleicht sollte ich da auch mal nach was kleinem einfachem suchen.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ich habe hier kein doal Boot mit Windows von daher hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme mit dem Uefi.

Allerdings Vorteile bringt mir das Uefi auch nicht. Das Bios ist immer noch das gleiche wie ohne Uefi.

Und zum Bootloader, ich hatte bis her immer den Grub und den fand ich gut und einfach.

Der Grub2 ist mir auch zu kompliziert und ich denke das demnächst der Grub2 von der Platte fliegt.

Ich hätte das gleich so machen sollen wie py-ro geschrieben hatte.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich hab seit ein paar Wochen nen neuen Laptop mit UEFI und muss sagen, dass ich das trotz einiger Vorurteile sehr nett finde. Kernel inklusive initramfs auf eine fat32 Partition, diese mit efibootmgr dem UEFI bekannt machen und gut ists. Ich seh da nicht mehr viele Szenarien, wo ein separater Boot Manager nötig wäre. Jetzt muss ich nur noch mal Secure Boot mit signiertem Kernel ausprobieren.

----------

## christoph_peter_s

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Allerdings Vorteile bringt mir das Uefi auch nicht. Das Bios ist immer noch das gleiche wie ohne Uefi.

 

Oh, es bringt einen Vorteil: Wenn du ein MSI-Board mit "click bios" (bescheuerter Name, aber trotzdem: nomen est omen) hast, dann kannst du Linux installieren. Ich hab aber auch einen halben Tag gebraucht, bis ich es endlich geblickt hab, wie man es installieren muss. Das Gentoo-Handbuch ist da ein wenig inkonsistent - zwischen Englisch und Deutsch und teilweise mit Text aus der Wiki. 

Und auch vom Konzept her, ist es verworren: ich hatte vorher ein Gigabyte Board drin, das im Gegensatz zum MSI auch per klassischem Bios booten konnte. Ich hatte, weil da überall auf der Verpackung (von Gigabyte) was von UEFI stand, das Partitionsschema mit den vier Partitionen angelegt, aber trotzdem hab ich es offenbar geschafft, dass die Mühle dann per Bios gebootet hat. Nach dem Umzug auf das MSI Board ging dann garnichts mehr. Das System ist mit einer Kernel Panik während des Bootens abgenibbelt und ich hab ewig an der Kernel-Konfig rumgeschraubt (per Live-System und chroot), bis ich die ersten beiden Partitionen weggeputzt hab, und nach dem "Zurück auf Los" hat dann alles ganz wunderbar geklappt. Es gibt nichts übleres, als Fehlermeldungen, die in die falsche Richtung zeigen...

VG

Peter

----------

